# HIRCR - Friday Oct 19, Sat Oct 20



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Who's going to be there? I'll be running Friday and Saturday most likely.

Who's ready?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No Friday for me but Saturday is a possibility. I'm in the mood for a really fast layout.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Fast is where its at. I of course will be there thrasin away time as we perceive it. The more the merrier so come on down as Drew would say! There is a hint of my awareness of high priority current events in here,can you ID it? Beware of snakes by the way!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I was planning on Friday but the A|C in the house is on the fritz so I'll be working on it with my neighbor Friday. have fun all.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Trey, would you travail to eschew your obfuscation?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Those whom think alike can sometimes freak out when confronted with reality is what someone should always say so as to prepare others for the inavitable outcome of the percieved reality at that moment. I had to reread this several times for it to make sense by the way but it does!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm hoping to be there Saturday. I'm also trying to put a second truck together for my son to run but need a Tekin brushless motor screw. Anyone running Sat have a spare? Tekin can send me a pair but there's no way I can get before Sat.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have ways of making you talk!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Good googly-moogly! Is that the Ultra-Blaster 3000?!?!!!?!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mojecular Rotater testing bench it looks like to me. I am just assuming as I have never seen one in person but according to Google it is.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No no guys, that a full blown custom linear discumbobulator!

Jose, I'm 90% sure that the mamba screws are the same as the Tekin.....maybe that will help?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

looks like something to calibrate pneumatic instruments.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> looks like something to calibrate pneumatic instruments.


Not a bad guess Ron! The first pic is something I put together to test the start and stop rates of gas meters. Through the Laminar Flow element I can read the DeltaP across the element via the Incline Manometer. Having a known differential I can compensate for atomospheric pressure and temperature corrections and get a reading in ACFH. (actual cubic feet per hour) The idea is to find out at what flow rate it takes to start the impellers turning overcoming bearing friction, moment of inertia and flow lost to the air squeeking by the gaps. (slip)

That meter thats hooked up BTW is "THE" European competition for Roots. Testing shows the Cherry picked their data. LOL

The secong pic is of a flow loop. I'm testing the DeltaP at elevated pressures so we can put "Flags" in our Micro corrector to alarm the customer that somethings wrong with the meter when the differential goes up.

Now, if anyone read all this jibberish, your a tech geek! 

I love my job man. I really do! lol 5600 square feet of mechanical lab is all mine!   And while I waited for the compressor to refill the tanks, I worked on a RC Car! WooHoo!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep just like I said in my previous post. I knew it man I knew it!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Mojecular Rotater testing bench it looks like to me. I am just assuming as I have never seen one in person but according to Google it is.


I can measure "Farts" with it! :spineyes:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Speaking of which I need to go to my throne and unwind and then hit the showers and head over to Mary's house. See ya sat


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Bah. Looks like no racing for me Friday. I was sooooo wanting to try the Rally with 4 foams vs 3.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Speaking of which I need to go to my throne and unwind and then hit the showers and head over to Mary's house. See ya sat


Right ON!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Bah. Looks like no racing for me Friday. I was sooooo wanting to try the Rally with 4 foams vs 3.


you don't need any foams. I didn't
hehehehe


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

* 
No racing for me this weekend. Headed to Austin for a wedding. Have fun everyone. If you are bored, read the following quotes.

Ron.

"I know that you believe you understand what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant."*

*Not all chemicals are bad. Without chemicals such as hydrogen and oxygen, for example, there would be no way to make water, a vital ingredient in beer.

A girl phoned me the other day and said .... Come on over, there's nobody home. I went over. Nobody was home. (Rodney Dangerfield) 
Its been a rough day. I got up this morning .... put on a shirt and a button fell off. I picked up my briefcase and the handle came off. I'm afraid to go to the bathroom. (Rodney Dangerfield) 

When I played in the sandbox the cat kept covering me up. (Rodney Dangerfield) 

I remember the time I was kidnapped and they sent a piece of my finger to my father. He said he wanted more proof. (Rodney Dangerfield) 

*A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her. (W.C. Fields)

*My girlfriend is weird. She asked me, "If you could know how and when you were going to die, would you want to know?" I said, "No." She said, "Okay, then forget it." (Steven Wright) 

*Whenever I think of the past, it brings back so many memories. (Steven Wright) 

*There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot. (Steven Wright) 

*Yesterday, my eyeglass prescription ran out. (Steven Wright)

*I played a blank tape on full volume. The mime who lives next door complained. (Steven Wright)

"Never stand between a dog and the hydrant."


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

ate30


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I should of went racing insted of riding. Now I have a thousand dollar hugearse dent in my top tube.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well, what happened? Who won? Pics of the layout???


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't remember who won Sportsman. In Expert Christian was putting a bad whooping on all of us...until he broke. I lucked into the win at that point.

For On road Friday night I think Jacob took M18. Ron took Rally.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

pics of the layout are on HIRCR.com


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Results posted


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you guys racing 11/3?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Should be racing every 2 weeks.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes we are, schedule page at hircr.com has the info.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cool....I will be there for that one.....

You guys aren't gonna make me run expert again are you? I really shouldn't have been in expert last time I raced but everybody was giving me carp about wanting to be in sportsman so I raced expert and got STOMPED on.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You can run whatever you like Dude!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

CV, we will be sure to stomp on you again if you run expert. ha ha


Ron T


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont think I'm working and I wanna race!  Thats the cool thing about taking a break. Coming back is so much funner.

But if my new frame shows up, I may be bike building for my first time. Betcha I get this one down to 21 pounds!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

In my opinion, it is a lot cheaper to work on the weight of the rider. ha ha 1-2 lbs won't make a difference on a bike.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> In my opinion, it is a lot cheaper to work on the weight of the rider. ha ha 1-2 lbs won't make a difference on a bike.


Is that a fat joke bro? :slimer:

And, yes it will make a huge difference! Rolling resitance, lowered rotating mass etc. My last bike weighed 28 pounds. The one I have now weighs 24 pounds. I can now climb hills that I couldnt before and I was in good shape back then. And the same exact hills. 7 years ago when I was younger. lol

There's a formula I saw somewhere. I dont remember the numbers though.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, you want to lose weight eh?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Oh, you want to lose weight eh?


Oh, I get it! :spineyes:

Besides the little thingy's sticking out the seat stay's for Vee brakes, this is what the frame I ordered looks like. (under $300 ) Itll look sweet with the componants off the old frame.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So let me get this straight. You bought that bike for $$ and now you're going to replace the frame??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I messed the red frame up. Its possible it may not break, but I dont want to take that chance. I plan on turning into a single speed play bike thatll be fine for street and light duty. At my age and weight, I dont trust it in the rough stuff.

I made a really stupid mistake. I had it leaning against the truck.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My new frame is supposed to be here on the 31st. I may be counted out.


----------

